# Fish on Homemades - Ontario - Pics



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Got back last Saturday From Horwood Lake near Timmins Ontario. We go there every year for pike & walleye fishing. This is the first year that I used lures that I made. I used homemades exclusively all week (except when jigging) and caught just as many, or more, fish than the other 3 people in our group. The highlights were getting a double while trolling for pike, and catching walleye while trolling DEEP water (thanks to Hetfieldinn for teaching me the big water techniques).
It was a very good week of fishing, lots of walleye, lots of pike, good weather, good friends, good food, long trip.
Can't wait 'til next year.
Here are some pictures of fish with the lures that caught them.
Brian
















[CENTER]
[CENTER][img]http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/pike_firetiger.jpg[CENTER]
[CENTER][img]http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/walleye_homemade.jpg[CENTER]
[CENTER][img]http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/pike_wonderbread.jpg​


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job, Those lures look great.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Your lures look great and the pictures make me hungry for some walleye!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Great pics!!!!!!!! I love fishing in Canada. It had to feel great catching them on lures you made.


John


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Congratulations Brian. Have you made/had any luck with muskie baits?


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice job - Those baits look great. I really like the fire tiger!

I haven't been fishing in Ohio since I got back from Canada over 3 weeks ago and have no desire to go. Canada is awesome!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Steve - I have made several musky baits and tried them out at WB. So far no luck. I need to put in more time on the musky, I've been after walleye a lot this summer.
Brian


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice baits and great pics....catching fish on your own baits is the ultimate....Good job!

Rod


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish! Great looking lures too. Looks like they work extremely well!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Looks like a great time from the making of some good looking baits to the hook up of some nice fish way to go.


----------

